# Workout Change



## Ls61973 (May 29, 2015)

How does your workout change during a cycle vs post cycle?


----------



## animale66 (May 29, 2015)

Well for one, I lift more weight LOL

Nah, but seriously, I tend to time my weight training cycles around my chem cycles.  Especially when starting out, I always deloaded the week before I'd start any chems (to minimize the chance of being halfway thru a run and needing to deload then).  
Presuming I'm not training for a competition or a meet or some specific event, I tend to prefer to lift more volume at lighter weights OFF cycle than ON.  The reason is, I know my strength is going to go to shit anyway so it's less demotivational if I change up the scheme with it.


----------

